# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Sell old Facebook accounts (with Dating feature and ID verified)

## MrModdy

All accounts are 5-15 years 
With dating feature and ID verified
The account has been set up with 2-layer security (2FA)

Prices 
- USA: 40 $/ account
- EU : 35 $/ Account
- ASA : 25 $/account

Login information includes: uid / pass / 2fa / hotmail / hotmail pass

Get in touch to buy

Telegram username @Duster218 Telegram: Contact @Duster218

----------


## MrModdy

New accounts available, up

----------


## Abruzzidemob

Trading I want

----------

